# Msp For Medicare Hmo



## PEGGYBRYANT (Feb 16, 2009)

Are we required to have the patient answer the MSP questions for the Medicare HMO plans?  We recently looked in the requirements of completing the MSP information and were shocked to find that the patient does not have to sign anything.  We as a provider are responsible to provide support showing we asked the questions.  Does anybody have a good process for how their office does this?  We do not have EMR in the clinics.  Our hospital does so the Registrar's initials and date are put in automatically.  
Thanks
Peggy


----------



## codingwithkelly (Feb 18, 2009)

We were doing the same thing - having all qualified medicare beneficiary's sign - however this is a straight Medicare application.  We called our Mcr HMO's and were informed this wasn't necessary.  When in doubt, call your carrier.    Have a great day!  Kelly


----------

